# [URGENT] Suggest Point & Shoot || Rs. 8-9k || Canon/Sony/Nikon



## anirbandd (Jun 27, 2015)

Hi All,

Urgently need to buy a PnS cam for parents. Within 8-9k. 
Preferred brands are Canon, Nikon, Sony. 


CCD is ancient. CMOS sensors will be highly preferred. 

also, i will be grateful if you can provide options.

Thanks, 
Anirban.


----------



## $hadow (Jun 28, 2015)

Option 1 Sony Cyber-shot DSC-WX80 Point & Shoot Camera Rs.9990 Price in India - Buy Sony Cyber-shot DSC-WX80 Point & Shoot Camera Black Online - Sony : Flipkart.com
Option 2 Nikon Coolpix S6500 Advanced Point & Shoot Camera Rs.9490 Price in India - Buy Nikon Coolpix S6500 Advanced Point & Shoot Camera Red Online - Nikon : Flipkart.com


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 29, 2015)

Thank you


----------



## $hadow (Jun 29, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> Thank you



Which one did you decide to go for?


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 29, 2015)

Prolly the Sony. 

Isnt there anything from the Canon camp?


----------



## $hadow (Jun 30, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> Prolly the Sony.
> 
> Isnt there anything from the Canon camp?



This is a option from canon but it is costly compared to other two Canon PowerShot SX610 HS Point & Shoot Camera Rs.14395 Price in India - Buy Canon PowerShot SX610 HS Point & Shoot Camera Black Online - Canon : Flipkart.com


----------



## anirbandd (Jul 1, 2015)

what about this: Canon IXUS 510 HS Point & Shoot Camera Rs.8990 Price in India - Buy Canon IXUS 510 HS Point & Shoot Camera Black Online - Canon : Flipkart.com


----------



## nac (Jul 1, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> what about this: Canon IXUS 510 HS Point & Shoot Camera Rs.8990 Price in India - Buy Canon IXUS 510 HS Point & Shoot Camera Black Online - Canon : Flipkart.com


I am really surprised there is a seller still have this camera in stock. I don't know whether it's wrongly showing it's available or the stock is too old. However, features are great but the reviews are average and I think this model wasn't successful. If I remember correct it was launched for around 20k or something and fell as low as 5k or 6k. One of first Canon compact to have digic 5, touch, wifi... If you're interested in buying, better contact the seller before placing the order. Would I suggest this? I doubt it...


----------



## anirbandd (Jul 4, 2015)

i went forward with it. the specs and the price [Rs. 7550 from Snapdeal] served as the closing notes for itself. 

it will arrive by today/monday.


----------



## nac (Jul 5, 2015)

Which one? IXUS 510?


----------



## anirbandd (Jul 6, 2015)

Yes!!

received it yesterday. pic quality is nice for a Digicam. battery backup is unimpressive. 

resistive touch is ok.


----------



## nac (Jul 6, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> Yes!!
> received it yesterday. pic quality is nice for a Digicam. battery backup is unimpressive.
> resistive touch is ok.


Everything else may not be so good. But IQ should be impressive for the price. Share us some photographs


----------



## anirbandd (Jul 7, 2015)

nac said:


> Everything else may not be so good. But IQ should be impressive for the price. Share us some photographs



i will be using it for a few days before providing my impressions.


----------



## nac (Jul 8, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> i will be using it for a few days before providing my impressions.


So, it's on the way


----------



## anirbandd (Jul 8, 2015)

nac said:


> So, it's on the way



yes it is.


----------



## $hadow (Jul 10, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> i will be using it for a few days before providing my impressions.


congo man.


----------

